# Minimal Maintenance Tank



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello AF...

Time to move on to my next forum. Wanted to leave you all with the recipe for a tank project you can try. I'll give you the pieces, you get to put them together.

Low Maintenance Freshwater Tank

One 55 gallon tank filled half full with treated tap water
One Hagen AC30 hang on the back filter
Some plastic tubing the same size as the upside down "J" shaped water intake piece
Two 100 watt heaters
Two air stones
Two small air pumps
Two plastic “spa” baskets. Check internet
Enough peas-sized polished gravel to cover tank bottom to 3 inches 
Two large Chinese evergreen plants rinsed of all the potting mixture. Emerse the plants, keeping the leaves above the water and the roots below it
One bag of lava rock
Two longer lengths of plastic tubing for the air pump and air stone
Several individual stems of your favorite aquatic floating plant
One 48 inch shop light with 2 fixtures 
Two 48 inch 6500K, T8, 32 watt, GE aquarium plant bulbs
1 glass bi fold canopy. Check internet
Once established, change half the tank water every week to maintain good oxygen and trace element levels
All these pieces go together to make a balanced, healthy tank. I use it to breed Corydoras. Keep the tank water a bit cooler, say 74 degrees and never miss a water change and you can keep many Corys or most any freshwater fish for that matter, with minimal tank maintenance.

Don't believe I left out something, but give it a whirl if you like. 

Adios,

B Bradbury


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Why the sudden pick up and go?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow when some folks say see ya they mean it. Too bad. I hope nobody offened them.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No one offended him. He had stated on another post that he does this and just leaves.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

it's sad to see you go, but I wish you the best of luck with your new forum . sounds interesting, I'll have to try it one day. most likely when I have my own house,lol


----------



## Pota12345 (Jan 17, 2017)

:crying::crying::crying:


----------

